
The Beginner's Guide to JavaScript Date and Time - imwilsonxu
http://www.sitepoint.com/beginners-guide-to-javascript-date-and-time/
======
andrelaszlo
"In what can be termed as one of the most heated arguments in the tech world".

For Linus, this is not a heated argument, just another annoying conversation
where he has to explain to someone why they are wrong. :)

